# Owners Manual for a 1986 El Dorado????



## Eightball (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone know where I could get one, or maybe one of you own one and could make me a copy????


----------



## RRitenour (Oct 7, 2004)

Owners Manual for a 1986 El Dorado????

Here you are...

The list below covers all different types of RV related manuals you may need. Please peruse to find the sites applicable to your specific requirements.

You should try to obtain the specific manual for each appliance. Go to their website, find their phone and/or address, contact them for manuals. Generally, the actual coach ownerâ€™s manual is not that helpful. 

For the motorcoach, you will have better luck finding manuals for the chassis model, (Ex: Chevy P-30) rather than the RV name, (Exace Arrow).

For the future benefit of other requesters, please let me know whether or nor this list helped you. If you find other resources for manuals I donâ€™t have listed, please forward them to me so I can pass them on.

Please contact me @ Russ748@Adelphia.Net if I may be of further assistance on any other RV resources or issues.

Best Regards,

Russ Ritenour


General Applications - Buy Trailer Life Repair and Maintenance Manual sold VIA RVADVICE.Com.

http://www.americanrvrentals.com/manual.htm  (A very good generic resource)

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=PRODUCT&PROD_ID=387503&fp=F&kid=29186&cid=46822

http://www.digitek-asi.com/gmc_manuals.html

http://www.caravansforhire.com/rvmanual.htm

http://www.motorcyclebooks.com/rv.html

E-Bay    Key in RV manual in the search box, all categories.

Motorhome Books-

Call the manufacturer if still in business.
Q:How do I obtain a Fleetwood Ownerâ€™s Manual and Chassis Manual for my motor home? 
A:You can obtain a Fleetwood Ownerâ€™s Manual by sending a check or money order for $8.00 to the address listed below. If you require a chassis manual, you can contact the chassis manufacturer directly.

Fleetwood Service & Training Center
PO BOX 1007
Decatur, IN 46733 
800-325-6385 x5770
Ph: 260-724-5770
Also try 1800-444-4905
Q:How do I obtain a schematic or service manual for my Fleetwood motor home? 
A: go to : http://www.fleetwoodrv.com/contact/faq-mh.asp Please enter your 11 digit serial number above and click "Ask Us". Enter the appropriate information and your request for a schematic in the question box, and we will send you an electrical or plumbing schematic accordingly. However, Fleetwood does not publish a service manual; we recommend that you contact your authorized Fleetwood dealer. 


I.	Service Manuals

http://www.bryantrv.com/docs.html
Discontinued Brands- http://www.gorving.ca/manufacturers/rvdisbrands.asp

All RVâ€™s   http://www.books4cars.com/
Generators-Onan  
http://www.perr.com/onanstore.html

http://www.ervparts.com/parts/monthlyspec/onan-generator-parts.htm

Levelers: http://www.hwhcorp.com/operators4.html
Antennae-Winegard  http://winegard.com/manuals.htm
A.	RV Chassis-

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com

1. Find auto repair shops or auto repair manuals - World's Large...
http://www.autorepair2000.com/ 

Helm Inc.Com  (Ford & Chevy)
Helm Publication Division
14310 Hamilton Avenue
Highland Park, Mi  48203
(800) 782-4356
(A great Resource)

http://www.rvingthemidwestconnection.com/pictures2003.htm

PAPER PLUS
AUTOMOTIVE LITERATURE
P.O. BOX 29
MARSHALL, MI 49068
PHONE 616-781-9068
SHOP MANUALS
OWNERS MANUALS
ASSEMBLY MANUALS

RV parts, manuals, surplus and salvage locations
674 E. Highway 30 Mechanicsville, IA 52306 Phone: (800) 938 4936 Email : sales@agencyrv.com Buy, sell, trade, rebuild all parts for Vixen motorhomes ......
Hard to find and obsolete RV parts & manuals; surplus and salvage locations. 
http://www.rvchem.net/parts.htm 


Manuals for Motorhomes Travel Trailers and Fifth Wheels
Sources for old RV owners, service & repair manuals
http://rvbasics.com/techtips/oldmanuals.html 

B. RV refrigerators Service Manuals
B.1. Non-Specific Manufacturers-

http://gasrefrigeration.net/service_manuals.htm 

http://www.rvrefrigeration.com/ManualV1.asp

http://listings.ebaymotors.com/sear...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search
http://www.bryantrv.com/docs.html

appliance repair manuals ONLINE for do it yourselfers 
Online appliance repair manuals written ESPECIALLY for do-it-yourselfers, appliance parts, HONEST appliance repairmen, and other resources for home appliance repairs
www.appliancerepair.net/
B.2. Specific Manufacturers-

Norcold
RV refrigerators Norcold manuals
Sells rebuilt, gas, RV and cabin refrigerators, and hard-to-get Dometic, Norcold and Sibir RV refrigerator parts. Repairs Dometic, Norcold and selected other propane, RV refrigeration and cooling units. Located in Vallejo.
http://gasrefrigeration.net/norcold_manuals.htm

http://www.dometic.com

Domenic: http://gasrefrigeration.net/dometic_manuals.htms
http://gasrefrigeration.net/service_manuals.htm
customersupportcenter@dometicusa.com
Tech Support: 1-888-666-0722
C. RV. Generators--

www.funroads.com/onanstore/home.jhtml;jsessionid=CRPYRSMPWRWJICTFJMXSFEQ

ALL SEASONS RV 
10191 Government Way 
Hayden, ID 83835 
Phone: 208 772-6581 
Email : seasons@dmi.net 
A supply of new and obsolete Onan generator and engine parts, as well as manuals.

http://www.generac.com/
http://www.guardiangenerators.com/products/RV_manuals.asp

D.	RV's General-

http://www.addall.com/
http://www.abebooks.com/
http://www.travelhome.com/Service/service_manuals.htm

ARIZONA RV SALVAGE, INC. 
2737 W Lincoln 
Phoenix, AZ 85009 
Phone: 877 824 8242 or 602 272 0301 
New and used plumbing, cooling, lighting, appliances, windows, doors, holding 
anks, hubs, 
rotors, axles, running gears and rear ends. Vast inventory, will ship nationwide
http://www.azrvinc.com/

Many manuals for all types RVâ€™s
http://www.sensiblepc.com/coachmen/


 Manuals - Service, Repair and Sales 
Links to factory original and aftermarket service, repair and sales manuals.
http://www.autopedia.com/html/HotLinks_Manuals.html 


GIANT RECREATION WORLD 
13906 W. Colonial Drive 
Winter Garden, FL 34787 
Phone: 800 654 8475 or 407 656 6444 
Email : parts@giantrecreationworld.com 
Three locations with more than 1 million dollars in parts inventory. E-mail technical assistance online by RVIA-certified technicians. Hundreds of appliance manuals and service prints available. 
Coachmen dealer for more than 25 years

Lloyd's Automobile Literature:Illustrated automotive online store for 
Illustrated automotive online store for truck and automobile literature and manuals, including shop or service manuals, parts books, owners manuals, sales brochures and other automotive ...
http://www.lloydsautolit.com/ 

Manuals for Motorhomes Travel Trailers and Fifth Wheels 
Sources for old RV owners, service & repair manuals
http://rvbasics.com/techtips/oldmanuals.html

MCGEE HOLDINGS INC
232 Britannia Road W 
Goderich, ON N7A2B9
Phone: 519-524-5821 
(ask for Ken or Sylvia). Huge stock of antique manuals, original auto and truck literature, pre-war from 1902 and post-war to the late 1980s, and brochures for long-obsolete models. Reasonable prices and Visa accepted. Write with specific request and no need to stamp your return envelop
RV.NET :: Serving Enthusiasts of the Open Road 
The Web's premier online RV network, with links to the Good Sam Club, Trailer Life, Woodalls, Camping World, RV Buyers Guide and other RV-related Sites manu
http://www.rv.net/resources/index.cfm

RV's and Motor Homes - Books and Manuals from 451 Books 
RV Books and Motorhome Manuals from 451 Auto Books online
http://www.sixstroke.com/books/rvs.htm 

Scavenger Website
http://www.rvweb.net/surplus/forum/index.html
The RVers Corner - Maintenance and Repair Articles 
How-to-do-it-yourself RV maintenance and repair by an RV Technician.
http://www.rverscorner.com/articles.html


RV Owners Clubs and Associations - page 2 of 2
Organizations and clubs which cater to owners of particular makes of RVs.
http://camping.about.com/cs/rvownersclubs/index_2.htm?iam=dpile_1&terms=motorhome+owners+manuals 

E.	RV's Specific
AIRSTREAM MANUALS
Q: I need an owners and service manual for my Airstream. Where can I get one?
A: The first owners manuals were published in 1964. Prior to that, the owner received a brown envelope containing parts lists and other helpful information on the accessories in his trailer. The VAC has started making these available in the Members Archive section. A service manual with instructions for performing service operations did not exist until 1972. 
You can get photocopies of owners manual (1964+) and service manuals (1972-1986) from: 

Helen Davis Secretarial Services
PO Box 484 Sidney, OH 45365 
(937)492-8885 

Prices are about $33 and $70 respectively. After 1986 the Owners Manuals included available service information.

http://www.sensiblepc.com/coachmen/

FMC- MIDWAY RV SERVICE 
FMC custom acc. and manuals 
8301 Bolsa Ave.
(714) 897-1926
Midway City, CA 92655
Phone: 714 897 1926 

Chevy: Call dealer, ask for Chevrolet Motor Home Chassis Service Guide 
CINNABAR ENGINEERING INC
116 Orval Street 
Sandusky, MI 48471
Phone: 8007202227 
Email : GMCMH@aol.com
All original GMC motorhome parts and publications are distributed under license from General Motors Corporation. 

Dodge:    http://www.moparmanuals.com/mopar/main/Products.asp

Shasta Manuals:
http://www.sensiblepc.com/shasta/ 
http://www.sensiblepc.com/shasta/index.cfm?fuseaction=list&orderby=Class


RVS CORP -- Recreational Vehicle Services 
10900 Monterey Road 
Morgan Hill, CA 95037 
Phone: 800 821 2266 or 408 779 3173 
Parts available for 1973-76 FMC 2900R; all molds, tooling, dies, fixtures, large parts inventory. 
Original parts and services and large collection of service manuals owner's manuals

FMC-Parts available include FMC custom accessories, innovations and manuals.
Manuals for Motorhomes Travel Trailers and Fifth Wheels
Sources for old RV owners, service & repair manuals
http://www.rvbasics.com 


GMC Motorhome Related Manuals
1976 Palm Beach TZE166V100710 Home Owner's Manuals Norcold Owner's Manual Triad-Utrad Converter Brochure Converter Service Bulletins Jabsco Macerator manual Electra Magic Toilet Manual Care and Use of Your 

Coachinfo.com   or Tekebird@yahoo.com  For coach conversions

Recreational Vehicle Range Todd Power
http://www.digitek-asi.com 

GMC OWNERS MANUALS
2000 SAFARI - NICE CONDITION EXCEPT FOR SOME CREASING ON THE COVER AND SOME STAINING ON THE LOWER RIGHT CORNERS OF SOME OF THE PAGES AT THE REAR OF THE MANUAL. ALSO INCLUDES WARRANTY AND OWNER ASSISTANCE BOOKLET. COMES IN A BLACK FOLDING GMC CASE. $10.00
http://www.bumperbooks.com/id85.htm 

GMC Motorhome Related Manuals
The complete owner's manual for the Norcold refrigerator Owner's Manual that came with the 1976 Palm Beach. Plus the pages from the Motorhome Manual describing how to operate this appliance
http://www.digitek-asi.com/gmc_manuals.html 
http://www.dexterdyne.org/102.HTM

Toyota Vader           Contact J74701@ SBCGLOBAL.NET

Toyota Motorhomes           http://groups.yahoo.com/group/toyota-campers/messages
Travco- http://www.mytravco.com/PartsLocator.htm
Viking- http://www.vikingrv.com/service/ownersmanuals.htm

Winnebago http://groups.msn.com/ClassicWinnebagoMotorhomes/getmanuals.msnw
Winnebago Motorhome Parts
1-800-933-7742
http://www.books4cars.com/result1.asp?findmake=Winnebago&imageField.x=108&imageField.y=53

OTHER  MANUALS:

FAXON AUTO LITERATURE 
1655 E. 6th St.
Corona, CA 91719
Phone: (800) 458-2734
Repair manuals, paint chips, owners manuals, sales literature.

 Dodge Manuals:
 IRV BISHKO AUTO LITERATURE
 14550 Watt Rd.
 Novelty, OH 44072
 (800) 544-3312, (216) 338-4811
 Owners manuals and shop manuals primarily for Dodge chassis motorhomes in the 1970s. Be specific when you call for info.

 AIRSTREAM MANUALS - Henel Davis
 PO Box 484
 Sidney, OH 44536
 Private individual has copies of owners manuals and shop manuals for models
 going back to mid-1960s and a few prior. Most are $35, plus postage.

 CAMPING WORLD - Hard to Find Parts Catalog, (800) 626-5944.

 Sportscoach page... has obsolete manuals available.
http://www.pngusa.net/~bspear/sportscoach.html

http://www.user-service-manuals.com/ 


http://www.coleman.com/coleman/home.asp
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

F.	5th Wheel & Trailers
http://www.skylinecorp.com/manual_request.asp

G.  INVERTERS
Heart Inverter-Xantrex Technology at 360-435-8826

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/home.asp


Websites to post your request for help finding a manual
http://www.firstrv.com/index.html
http://www.rvweb.net/surplus/forum/index.html
http://www.rvamerica.net/guestbook_first/
http://www.rvingthemidwestconnection.com/manuals.htm
http://www.rvadvice.com/wwwboard/wwwboard.shtml


----------

